# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: MRT چیست

## vice_city

با سلام به همه


Multiple Render Target چیست ؟کی؟وچگونه باید از آن استفاده کرد؟رندرگیری همزمان یک صحنه بر روی چند تکسچر یعنی چی؟
ممنون

----------


## kochol

شما render to texture رو می دونی چی هست؟
می تونی به جای اینکه توی back buffer رندر کنی تو یه تکستچر رندر بگیری و بعد از اون تکستچر ها توی برنامت استفاده کنی حالا MRT می تونه تو چند تا تکستچر به صورت همزمان رندر بگیره.

----------


## vice_city

> شما render to texture رو می دونی چی هست؟


نه .ممنون میشم اگه بیشتر توضیح بدین.

----------


## kochol

می تونی به جای اینکه توی back buffer رندر کنی تو یه تکستچر رندر بگیری بهش می گن render to texture

----------

